

Tech Startups Documentary - fidelityformat
https://vimeo.com/54167947
Day Job is a film that follows the grueling process of five startup teams in Toronto's Extreme Startup Accelerator. Day Job tells the stories of these teams going through the 12-week accelerator program and explores the hardships and sacrifices every individual makes to build their ideas.<p>On top of that, it's also a raw and realtime documentation of our process of creating Day Job and building our own startup. We've turned the camera on ourselves to capture the hardships and obstacles we face everyday to make this film happen.
======
lukezhang
I'm the UX/UI designer in one of the companies that is being filmed, super
stoked about this coming out.

+1

